
Using Money to Pay for Sex? A Silicon Valley Entrepreneur Says It’s Possible - smacktoward
http://www.clickhole.com/article/using-money-pay-sex-meet-silicon-valley-entreprene-6012
======
koolba
Anyone's who's thought through this problem has arrived at the "Uber for sex"
app idea. Though I don't know anyone who's actually attempted to build it. I'd
imagine a quick boom and a just as quick bust by the authorities.

Separately, the domain name hosting this story is apt.

~~~
dismantlethesun
This is a satire website.

